# [SOLVED] Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr



## shahrul (Mar 14, 2008)

hello sir,
i just installed Windows Vista Ultimate 3days back with my new g.card which i bought recently the first day i installed vista the g.card was detected the second day i found out that the g.card aint detecting so i can not see option of my g.card and the sleep button on the start menu has gone i cant click
wha i am suprise is that why at times it detects the g.card and at times it doesnt?? pls help me out i want my g.card detect everyday and ya i have downloaded the latest drivers from nvidia for win vista the same g.card works fine while i use it in win xp
thnks


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

Are the motherboard drivers installed?, ie chipset drivers. Is the video in
bios set to agp/pci-e, whatever type you have. Not set to pci mode.
If there is a extra power inlet for video card is that installed usually
a molex connector? Is your power supply ok, what is the brand and 
wattage? You should post your system specs in more detail...


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

To do so, please download PC Wizard from my sig and install. Run it and go to FILE< SAVE AS, click ok and then save the text file to your desktop. Then copy the text out of that file to this thread.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

Also - give the card an extra "push" to make sure it's correctly seated in the slot.


----------



## shahrul (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

thhnks for the entire team for a support i just installed pc wizard and have pasted the info of my pc hope this will work thnks again

<< Mainboard >>>

> Manufacturer : COMPAQ

>> General Information
Product : Evo D300v
Version : A01
Serial Number : R648A202057
Unique ID : 228C3180-E63211D5-800000C0-A8F6ADE2
SKU : Unspecified
Family : Unspecified
Start mode : Power Switch

>> OEM Information
OEM #1 : SMBIOS Support from AMI

> Mainboard : Lite-On Tech. 2147h

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Lite-On Tech.
Product : 2147h
Version : A01
Serial Number : 00000000
Support MP : Yes, 1 CPU(s)
Version MPS : 1.4

>> Chassis Information
Manufacturer : Lite-On Enclosure Inc.
Type : Desktop
Version : 1.00
Serial Number : 000000000
Asset : 0000000

>> Sensor Information
Hardware Monitoring : SMSC LPC47M192

>> On-Board Device Information
Embedded Controller : No

>> Slots Information
Slot PCI : In Use (32-bit) 3.3v, Shared Slot Opening
Slot PCI : Available (32-bit) 3.3v, Shared Slot Opening
Slot PCI : Available (32-bit) 3.3v, Shared Slot Opening
Slot PCI : In Use (32-bit) 3.3v, Shared Slot Opening

>> External Connectors
USB : Access Bus (USB)
USB : Access Bus (USB)
USB : Access Bus (USB)
USB : Access Bus (USB)
Serial 16550A Compatible : DB-9 male
Serial 16550A Compatible : DB-9 male
Parallel ECP/EPP : DB25 male
Keyboard : PS/2
Mouse : PS/2

>> Internal Connectors
USB0
USB1
USB2
USB3
COM1 : 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
COM2 : 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
LPT : 25 Pin Dual Inline (pin 26 cut)
KEYBOARD
MOUSE
Floppy : On Board Floppy
Primary IDE : On Board IDE
Secondary IDE : On Board IDE

>> System Configuration Options
Option #1 : System Management BIOS from Atlanta
Option #2 : SMBIOS from AMI

> Bios : American Megatrends Inc.

>> General Information
Manufacturer : American Megatrends Inc.
Version : 1.04
Date : 11 May 2001
Address : 0xF000 on 512 KB
Copyright : (C)2001 American Megatrends Inc.
Motherboard ID : 63-1000-001259-00101111-040201-I845-1AAVF104
DMI Version : 2.3

>> Characteristics
Flashable : Yes
Socketed : Yes

>> Functionality
APM : Yes
ACPI : Yes
ESCD : Yes
PnP : Yes
PCI : Yes
ISA : No
AGP : Yes
USB : Yes
PCMCIA : No
Smart Battery : No

>> Boot Information
Selectable Boot : Yes
CD-ROM Boot : Yes
PC Card (PCMCIA) Boot : No
I20 Boot : No
LS-120 Boot : Yes
1394 Boot : No
ATAPI ZIP Boot : Yes
Network Boot : No

> Chipset : Intel i845

>> General Information
NorthBridge : Intel i845
SouthBridge : 82801BA (ICH2) LPC Interface Controller

>> NorthBridge Information
Architecture : HUB
Manufacturer : Intel (GVC/BCM Advanced Research)
Codename : Brookdale
Revision : A3
Bus Speed : 100 MHz
FSB Frequency : 400 MHz (QDR)
FSB max. Support : 400 MHz
RAM max. Support : DDR (266 MHz)

>> Memory Information
Type : SDRAM PC100
Frequency : 100 MHz
DRAM/FSB Ratio : 1/1
ECC Diagnostic : No
CAS Latency (tCL) : 3 clocks
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 2 clocks
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 2 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 5 clocks

>> Bus Information
AGP enabled : No

>> APIC Information
Version : 2.00
Maximum Interrupts : 24
IRQ Handler enabled : Yes

>> Hub Interface Information
Version : 1.00
Time Slice : 0
Width : 8-bit
Full Duplex : Yes
Frequency : 4x (264 MHz)
Multiplier : 1/1x

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
Latency Timer : 160 clocks
I/O Access : No
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
New Capability List : Yes

> Physical Memory : 768 MB SDRAM

>> General Information
DIMM1 (RAS 1, RAS 0) : 256 (Double Bank)
DIMM2 (RAS 3, RAS 2) : 256 (Single Bank)
DIMM3 (RAS 5, RAS 4) : 256 (Single Bank)

>> Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM1)
Manufacturer : Transcend Information
Part Number : TS32MLS64V8D 
Serial Number : Unspecified
Type : SDRAM PC-100 (100 MHz)
Size : 256 MB (2 rows, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Normal (15.625 µs), Self Refresh
Voltage : LVTTL
Supported Frequencies : 83 MHz, 100 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 2 clocks @83 MHz, 3 clocks @100 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 2 clocks @83 MHz, 2 clocks @100 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 2 clocks @83 MHz, 2 clocks @100 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 5 clocks @83 MHz, 5 clocks @100 MHz

>> Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM2)
Manufacturer : Unspecified
Part Number : SPD0135
Serial Number : Unspecified
Type : SDRAM PC-133 (133 MHz)
Size : 256 MB (1 rows, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : LVTTL
Manufacture : Week 29 of 2002
Supported Frequencies : 100 MHz, 133 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 5 clocks @100 MHz, 6 clocks @133 MHz

>> Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM3)
Manufacturer : Unspecified
Part Number : SPD0135
Serial Number : Unspecified
Type : SDRAM PC-133 (133 MHz)
Size : 256 MB (1 rows, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : LVTTL
Manufacture : Week 29 of 2002
Supported Frequencies : 100 MHz, 133 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 5 clocks @100 MHz, 6 clocks @133 MHz

>> Memory Controller Information
Memory Controller : Parity, ECC, DIMM, SDRAM
Number of connectors : 3
Max. Module Size : 512 MB
Max. Memory Size : 1536 MB
Supported Speed : Unspecified
Supported Voltages : 3.3v
Error Detection Method : 32-bit ECC
Error Correction Capability : Single Bit
Current/Supported Interleave : 1-way/1-way

> LPC bus : Yes

>> Bus Information
Type : ISA - LPC
Device : 82801BA (ICH2) LPC Interface Controller
Revision : 12
Number of ISA Connectors : 0
Frequency : 8 MHz
Multiplier : 1/4x
DMA Speed : 4 MHz
Multiplier : 1/2x

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : Yes
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
New Capability List : No

> PCI Bus : Yes

>> General Information
Number of PCI Bus : 3
Number of PCI Connectors : 4

>> Peripheral Type
Device 1, Bus 1 : AGP

>> General Features
Support PCI Mechanism 1 : Yes

>> Bus Information #0
Device : Gammagraphx Inc
Device : Gammagraphx Inc
Device : 82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/4/5/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
Device : 82801BA (ICH2) LPC Interface Controller
Device : 82801BA (ICH2) UltraATA/100 IDE Controller
Device : 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) USB Universal Host Controller
Device : 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) SMBus Controller
Device : 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) AC'97 Audio Controller

>> Bus Information #1
Device : GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]

>> Bus Information #2
Device : 82801BA/CAM (ICH2/3) LAN Controller
Device : VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (All VIA Chipsets)
Device : VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (All VIA Chipsets)
Device : VT6202/12 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

> AGP Bus : Yes

>> Bus Information
Number of AGP connectors : 2

>> AGP Bus
Device : GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]
Version : 3.0
AGP enabled : No
Mode AGP3 : No
4GB : No
FW Transfer : Yes - Disabled
SideBand : Yes - Disabled
Command Queue : 1 (max. 32)
Transfert Rate supported : 4x
Transfert Rate : 0x

>> Bus Information
Device : GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]

> USB Bus : Yes

>> Device Information
Device : 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) USB Universal Host Controller
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
Device : VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (All VIA Chipsets)
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
Device : VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (All VIA Chipsets)
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
Device : VT6202/12 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
Version : 2.0
Interface : EHCI

> SMBus/i2c Bus : Yes

>> General Information
Device : 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) SMBus Controller
Revision : 12
Frequency : 16 KHz
Address : 0xC00

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : No
Bus Master Capable : No
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
New Capability List : No

> Bus HyperTransport : No

> Bus CardBus : No

> Bus FireWire : No


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

Until manic continues, please download and install this http://downloadcenter.intel.com/T8C...ip&agr=N&ProductID=816&DwnldID=14529&lang=eng

then restart.

Enter bios, enable agp (seems to be disabled).

post results


----------



## shahrul (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

thnks dude
i installed the drivers u said but in the bios heres nothing like enabling the AGP is there a way out i can enable it apart from bios i want any other way 
thnks


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

is there something that relates to onboard vga? Disable that.


----------



## shahrul (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

theres nothing like on board vga under the bios theres only primary graphic adapter that is selected to AGP and Not PCI


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

Right so is it detecting it now? If it is not,



Download this http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_96.85_2.html (*Dont install yet*)

Download and install Driver Cleaner http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745#download

Go to control panel and uninstal any nvidia drivers you see.

Then run Driver Cleaner and use it for nvidia drivers.

Restart in Safe mode (tap F8 on start up)

Install nvidia driver you downloaded earlier.

Restart normally



If this doesn't work, you might try clearing the cmos and repeating, but i would suggest a new card.


----------



## shahrul (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

man why new card??? because somedays when i switch on the pc the card works perfect with vista and mostly it doesnt work
this shows that the card is compatible with vista the problem is in software aplication and not HARDWARE thats what my brain think so.

So pls take ur time and think about it and find out how to enable manually the AGP as at momnet it shows its disabled while somedays it shows enabled and on those days drivers do work
but its amazing mostly it doesnt work
hope to hear u soon


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

mate, have you tried what i wrote? read what i write, answer the questions and follow the instrucitons, otherwise i cannot help.

You need to give me feedback of what you have done, and the outcome.

This is not black and white. I had a brand new creative sound card recently that was detected, and then not - why? failing onboard memory. You have a really old card, it is well and truly possible that a £10 card is so old it is failing.

Now have you tried what i said - including all previous posts?

ONCE, you have done the above and answered all my questions, please run this and tell me if there is any issues: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=65926&clcid=0x409

There is mixed reports about the fx5500 being Vista compatiable, regardless of what nvidia says.


----------



## shahrul (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

well bro,
i am installing driver cleaner from the site u give bit it says its an erupted one


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

The link works fine. Donwload it again and install. Follow each step, i haven't taken the effort to instruct you this way for nothing. It is important mate that you follow each step and don't miss or shortcut anything.


----------



## shahrul (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

yo man,
i downloaded driver cleaner and cleaned the driver of nvidia and restarted in safe mode and installed the nvidia vista drivers and rebooted system normaly this was done last night, but when i restarted normaly g.card was not detected but today when i switched on the pc the same prob was there so i switched off and went out
so when i returned and switched the pc the g.card was detected and now its working great i am afraid it wont work tomorrow
thnks for ur support dude


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

Not sure what is going on there. I looked for a bios update, but couldn't find much about your mobo. Its all getting a bit old there mate, you may be needing to upgrade soon.


----------



## shahrul (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

yo dude,
how come u quite the g.card works fine but today i switched to pci in bios and its working again sa before it didnt detect wonder whts going on


----------



## shahrul (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

i have the sa,me feeling regarding mobo, but wondering where to get the update


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

please try and type clearly so i can understand you mate.

As i said, not sure. Do one last thing for me though, download PC Wizard and install it. Go to file, save as and click ok. THen save the text file and copy the text out of that file into this thread. May give us different info that could be useful.


----------



## shahrul (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Lite-On Tech. 2147h

> Chipset : Intel i845

> Processor : Intel Pentium 4 @ 1600 MHz

> Physical Memory : 768 MB (3 x 256 SDRAM )

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]

> Hard Disk : ST3802110A (80 GB)

> CD-Rom Drive : COMPAQ CD-ROM LTN486S ATA Device

> DVD-Rom Drive : TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182D ATA Device

> DVD-Rom Drive : BN4415R GZC742L SCSI CdRom Device

> DVD-Rom Drive : BN4415R GZC742L SCSI CdRom Device

> DVD-Rom Drive : BN4415R GZC742L SCSI CdRom Device

> DVD-Rom Drive : BN4415R GZC742L SCSI CdRom Device

> Monitor Type : COMPAQ COMPAQ S720 - 16 inches

> Network Card : Intel Corporation 82801BA/CAM (ICH2/3) LAN Controller

> Operating System : Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Professional 6.00.6000 

> DirectX : Version 10.00

> Windows Performance Index : 1.7

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****




<<< Mainboard >>>

> Manufacturer : COMPAQ

>> General Information
Product : Evo D300v
Version : A01
Serial Number : R648A202057
Unique ID : 228C3180-E63211D5-800000C0-A8F6ADE2
SKU : Unspecified
Family : Unspecified
Start mode : Power Switch

>> OEM Information
OEM #1 : SMBIOS Support from AMI

> Mainboard : Lite-On Tech. 2147h

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Lite-On Tech.
Product : 2147h
Version : A01
Serial Number : 00000000
Support MP : Yes, 1 CPU(s)
Version MPS : 1.4

>> Chassis Information
Manufacturer : Lite-On Enclosure Inc.
Type : Desktop
Version : 1.00
Serial Number : 000000000
Asset : 0000000

>> Sensor Information
Hardware Monitoring : SMSC LPC47M192

>> On-Board Device Information
Embedded Controller : No

>> Slots Information
Slot PCI : In Use (32-bit) 3.3v, Shared Slot Opening
Slot PCI : Available (32-bit) 3.3v, Shared Slot Opening
Slot PCI : Available (32-bit) 3.3v, Shared Slot Opening
Slot PCI : In Use (32-bit) 3.3v, Shared Slot Opening

>> External Connectors
USB : Access Bus (USB)
USB : Access Bus (USB)
USB : Access Bus (USB)
USB : Access Bus (USB)
Serial 16550A Compatible : DB-9 male
Serial 16550A Compatible : DB-9 male
Parallel ECP/EPP : DB25 male
Keyboard : PS/2
Mouse : PS/2

>> Internal Connectors
USB0
USB1
USB2
USB3
COM1 : 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
COM2 : 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
LPT : 25 Pin Dual Inline (pin 26 cut)
KEYBOARD
MOUSE
Floppy : On Board Floppy
Primary IDE : On Board IDE
Secondary IDE : On Board IDE

>> System Configuration Options
Option #1 : System Management BIOS from Atlanta
Option #2 : SMBIOS from AMI

> Bios : American Megatrends Inc.

>> General Information
Manufacturer : American Megatrends Inc.
Version : 1.04
Date : 11 May 2001
Address : 0xF000 on 512 KB
Copyright : (C)2001 American Megatrends Inc.
Motherboard ID : 63-1000-001259-00101111-040201-I845-1AAVF104
DMI Version : 2.3

>> Characteristics
Flashable : Yes
Socketed : Yes

>> Functionality
APM : Yes
ACPI : Yes
ESCD : Yes
PnP : Yes
PCI : Yes
ISA : No
AGP : Yes
USB : Yes
PCMCIA : No
Smart Battery : No

>> Boot Information
Selectable Boot : Yes
CD-ROM Boot : Yes
PC Card (PCMCIA) Boot : No
I20 Boot : No
LS-120 Boot : Yes
1394 Boot : No
ATAPI ZIP Boot : Yes
Network Boot : No

> Chipset : Intel i845

>> General Information
NorthBridge : Intel i845
SouthBridge : 82801BA (ICH2) LPC Interface Controller

>> NorthBridge Information
Architecture : HUB
Manufacturer : Intel (GVC/BCM Advanced Research)
Codename : Brookdale
Revision : A3
Bus Speed : 100 MHz
FSB Frequency : 400 MHz (QDR)
FSB max. Support : 400 MHz
RAM max. Support : DDR (266 MHz)

>> Memory Information
Type : SDRAM PC99
Frequency : 100 MHz
DRAM/FSB Ratio : 1/1
ECC Diagnostic : No
CAS Latency (tCL) : 3 clocks
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 2 clocks
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 2 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 5 clocks

>> Bus Information
Version : 2.0
Transfert Rate supported : 1x, 2x, 4x
Transfert Rate : 4x
Aperture Size : 64 MB
Side Band supported : Yes
Side Band enabled : Yes
AGP enabled : Yes

>> APIC Information
Version : 2.00
Maximum Interrupts : 24
IRQ Handler enabled : Yes

>> Hub Interface Information
Version : 1.00
Time Slice : 0
Width : 8-bit
Full Duplex : Yes
Frequency : 4x (264 MHz)
Multiplier : 1/1x

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
Latency Timer : 160 clocks
I/O Access : No
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
New Capability List : Yes

> Physical Memory : 768 MB SDRAM

>> General Information
DIMM1 (RAS 1, RAS 0) : 256 (Double Bank)
DIMM2 (RAS 3, RAS 2) : 256 (Single Bank)
DIMM3 (RAS 5, RAS 4) : 256 (Single Bank)

>> Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM1)
Manufacturer : Transcend Information
Part Number : TS32MLS64V8D 
Serial Number : Unspecified
Type : SDRAM PC-100 (100 MHz)
Size : 256 MB (2 rows, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Normal (15.625 µs), Self Refresh
Voltage : LVTTL
Supported Frequencies : 83 MHz, 100 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 2 clocks @83 MHz, 3 clocks @100 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 2 clocks @83 MHz, 2 clocks @100 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 2 clocks @83 MHz, 2 clocks @100 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 5 clocks @83 MHz, 5 clocks @100 MHz

>> Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM2)
Manufacturer : Unspecified
Part Number : SPD0135
Serial Number : Unspecified
Type : SDRAM PC-133 (133 MHz)
Size : 256 MB (1 rows, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : LVTTL
Manufacture : Week 29 of 2002
Supported Frequencies : 100 MHz, 133 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 5 clocks @100 MHz, 6 clocks @133 MHz

>> Information SPD EEPROM (DIMM3)
Manufacturer : Unspecified
Part Number : SPD0135
Serial Number : Unspecified
Type : SDRAM PC-133 (133 MHz)
Size : 256 MB (1 rows, 4 banks)
Module Buffered : No
Module Registered : No
Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
Width : 64-bit
Error Correction Capability : No
Max. Burst Length : 8
Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
Voltage : LVTTL
Manufacture : Week 29 of 2002
Supported Frequencies : 100 MHz, 133 MHz
CAS Latency (tCL) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
RAS Precharge (tRP) : 2 clocks @100 MHz, 3 clocks @133 MHz
Cycle Time (tRAS) : 5 clocks @100 MHz, 6 clocks @133 MHz

>> Memory Controller Information
Memory Controller : Parity, ECC, DIMM, SDRAM
Number of connectors : 3
Max. Module Size : 512 MB
Max. Memory Size : 1536 MB
Supported Speed : Unspecified
Supported Voltages : 3.3v
Error Detection Method : 32-bit ECC
Error Correction Capability : Single Bit
Current/Supported Interleave : 1-way/1-way

> LPC bus : Yes

>> Bus Information
Type : ISA - LPC
Device : 82801BA (ICH2) LPC Interface Controller
Revision : 12
Number of ISA Connectors : 0
Frequency : 8 MHz
Multiplier : 1/4x
DMA Speed : 4 MHz
Multiplier : 1/2x

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : Yes
Bus Master Capable : Yes
Special Cycle Recognition : Yes
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
New Capability List : No

> PCI Bus : Yes

>> General Information
Number of PCI Bus : 3
Number of PCI Connectors : 4

>> Peripheral Type
Device 1, Bus 0 : AGP
Device 1, Bus 1 : AGP

>> General Features
Support PCI Mechanism 1 : Yes

>> Bus Information #0
Device : 82845/E/MP/MZ Brookdale CPU to AGP Bridge
Device : 82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/4/5/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
Device : 82801BA (ICH2) LPC Interface Controller
Device : 82801BA (ICH2) UltraATA/100 IDE Controller
Device : 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) USB Universal Host Controller
Device : 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) SMBus Controller
Device : 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) AC'97 Audio Controller

>> Bus Information #1
Device : GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]

>> Bus Information #2
Device : 82801BA/CAM (ICH2/3) LAN Controller
Device : VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (All VIA Chipsets)
Device : VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (All VIA Chipsets)
Device : VT6202/12 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

> AGP Bus : Yes

>> Bus Information
Number of AGP connectors : 2

>> AGP Bus
Version : 2.0
AGP enabled : Yes
Mode AGP3 : No
4GB : No
FW Transfer : Yes - Enabled
SideBand : Yes - Enabled
Command Queue : 1 (max. 32)
Transfert Rate supported : 4x
Transfert Rate : 4x

>> AGP Bus
Device : GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]
Version : 3.0
AGP enabled : Yes
Mode AGP3 : No
4GB : No
FW Transfer : Yes - Enabled
SideBand : Yes - Enabled
Command Queue : 32 (max. 32)
Transfert Rate supported : 4x
Transfert Rate : 4x

>> Bus Information
Device : GeForce FX 5500 [NV34.6]

> USB Bus : Yes

>> Device Information
Device : 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) USB Universal Host Controller
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
Device : VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (All VIA Chipsets)
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
Device : VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (All VIA Chipsets)
Version : 1.0
Interface : UHCI
Frequency : 48 MHz

>> Device Information
Device : VT6202/12 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
Version : 2.0
Interface : EHCI

> SMBus/i2c Bus : Yes

>> General Information
Device : 82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) SMBus Controller
Revision : 12
Frequency : 16 KHz
Address : 0xC00

>> Device Capabilities (PCI)
I/O Access : Yes
Memory Access : No
Bus Master Capable : No
Special Cycle Recognition : No
Memory Write & Invalidate : No
VGA Palette Snoop : No
Parity Error Response : No
Cycle Wait : No
System Error Line : No
Fast Back-to-Back : No
Detects Parity Errors : No
User Defined Format : No
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : No
New Capability List : No

> Bus HyperTransport : No

> Bus CardBus : No

> Bus FireWire : No

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## shahrul (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Nvidia Geforce Fx5500 256mb/ddr*

thnks for everything i finally managed my g.card is detecting now soon after installing win vista sp1 everything is going perfect thnks for ur support


----------

